# [PROGRAMAS] Pensando en pasarme a ~x86 (Cerrado)

## lanshor

Saludos, pues resulta que mi package.keywords tendrá cosa así de 100 paquetes, y la mayoría importantes. Así que estoy pensando en pasar todo el sistema directamente a ~x86, quería preguntar si esto es seguro y que alguien que lo usase mi dijera que tal le va :S

Más que nada porque cada vez tiendo a añadir más y más cosas a la rama de pruebas y de esta forma me despreocuparía y lo tendría todo directamente como quiero.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, entonces somos dos. Estoy haciendo cuentas y veo que tengo una inmensidad de paquetes ya de la rama ~x86. Para estas alturas de juego, ya creo que me sale mas rentable pasarme a totalidad.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pensad que con un sistema completamente ~x86 vuestros bug-reports no servirán de nada, aparte de ser completamente ignorados, pensar también que con al menos un system desenmascarado ocurrirá lo mismo.

Yo tengo sólo algunos paquetes desenmascarados e incluso enlascaro algunos otros, básicamente porque quiero que mis bug-reports sean útiles y sean provechosos para todos los usuarios, aunque...

en otras palabras, si Gentoo es la única distribución de Linux que usas, ni se te ocurra pasarte a ~x86, si tienes otras, por jugar con Gentoo no pasa nada, siempre y cuando las otras distribuciones gozen de mucha mayor fiabilidad.

----------

## cyclopsld

pues es yo la verdad no he tenido problemas he usado siempre el ~x86, con mi viejo pc athlon xp 2200+ y ahora con mi amd64 3200+ la verdad que la diferencia casi ni se nota o bueno al menos sera porque no he usado x86 por mas de 1 semana xD, 

Salu2....

----------

## lanshor

Pues no se... por lo que dices LinuxBlues empiezo a echarme atrás. Gentoo es la única distribución que tengo, pero concretamente hablo de pasar a ~x86 el portatil, en el de sobremesa lo tengo TODO en la rama normal. De esta forma siempre estoy trabajando con el portatil, y luego voy pasando los datos y las cosas al de sobremesa.

Lo digo porque realmente uso los dos y las cosas importantes las voy guardando en el grande, pero tampoco me apetece "jugar" como tu dices, y la estabilidad es algo que me importa.

Supongo que mi pregunta es un poco relativa, aveces la rama de pruebas irá bien, y en un momento determinado con una nueva versión del paquete X tenga algún problema... creo que de momento seguiré como estoy, y cuando tenga algo de tiempo este verano quizás me anime a probar-

No obstante si alguien quiere convencerme aún puede hacerlo   :Wink:   seguiré leyendo sugerencias de quien quiera dármelas.

----------

## artic

Yo uso ~x86 en mi portatil desde hace mucho tiempo y no he tenido problemas,mi sistema es muy fiable.

Opino que esta modalidad no es recomendable para gente que se ha iniciado recientemente.

El unico tropiezo es el xorg-server para usuarios de nvidia,que es el unico paquete que se debe enmascarar,junto el teclado y mouse,el resto va de maravilla,incluyendo el  gcc 4.1.1 .

Sañu2

----------

## diegomichel

yo tmb uso ~x86 en mi portatil y no he tenido problemas graves hasta ahora...

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Pensad que con un sistema completamente ~x86 vuestros bug-reports no servirán de nada, aparte de ser completamente ignorados, pensar también que con al menos un system desenmascarado ocurrirá lo mismo.

 

No entiendo por qué dices que los bugs de la rama testing no sirven de nada. Vamos a ver, si la rama testing está  precisamente para encontrar bugs y que éstos no lleguen a estable, como demonios gentoo va a ignorar los errores que se informan allí. 

Un par de ejemplos:

Política

De la política oficial sobre marcar un paquete estable:

Es necesario saber que no existe ningún error importante aún abierto de la rama testing.

gcc4

Si no me equivoco, gcc4 está aún marcado como ~x86, ¿cuantos bugs se han ido solucionando durante está fase y la fase masked?

Lo que realmente no entiendo es el tono que empleas en tus posts, en los que, lejos de dejar clara una opinión o creencia, afirmas rotundamente. Perdona si es culpa mía por interpretarlos así, pero debemos tener cuidado porque puede generar dudas de este tipo:

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Pues no se... por lo que dices LinuxBlues empiezo a echarme atrás.

 

Yo, como pequeño responsable de parte del port Alpha, te puedo asegurar que no me hace ninguna gracia cuando hay algún bug grave en la rama ~alpha y que, en alguna ocasión, se decidió quitar la ~keyword por este motivo. 

Por favor, reflexiona sobre tu opinión del tratamiento de bugs en testing y sobre todo, si tienes dudas, puedes preguntarme cuando quieras, pero no sentencies sobre cosas que son, al menos, discutibles.

----------

## lanshor

Bueno, siento haber creado este ambiente de discordia   :Sad: 

En cualquier caso ya lo tengo claro, este fin de semana me pasaré a la rama de pruebas y a ver que tal. 

Gracias a todos por las repuestas!

Saludos.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Disculpenme por seguir hablando en un tema declarado como cerrado, pero tengo una duda...

Actualmente tengo una mobility radeon 9000 en mi thinkpad y uso el xorg estable (Creo que es 6.8.2 o algo asi) con los drivers open source y aceleracion 3d., segun veo se habla mucho de xorg 7.1 y eso, por lo cual me pregunto: Es seguro desenmascarar el xorg? realmente no se que tan verde este todabia, el que tengo ahora no me da problemas, salvo que me gustaria instalar un reloj cairo que vi en gnome-look y me dice que necesito un xorg mas moderno que este que tengo.

Que creen?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Por favor, reflexiona sobre tu opinión del tratamiento de bugs en testing y sobre todo, si tienes dudas, puedes preguntarme cuando quieras, pero no sentencies sobre cosas que son, al menos, discutibles.

 

No me saco las cosas de la manga, veo que no usas Gnome y que no desenmascaraste la versión 2.14: se advertía bien claro: no envíes ningún tipo de bug-report si encuentras fallos.

YosWinK, entiendo que Gentoo no tiene un equipo probando los programas, como RedHat y que al fin y al cabo son los usuarios finales los que deberán hacer todas las pruebas, entiendo también que seas tan flexible por ese motivo ante la rama testing, pero cuando uno tiene problemas con la rama supuestamente marcada como estable se piensa dos veces si pasar a ~; básicamente porque FEATURES="test" habla por sí solo y tú como desarrollador deberías tenerla y debes saber de lo que estoy hablando, ¿verdad?

En fin, nunca he tenido Gentoo como única distribución porque me plantea dudas y no estoy sentenciando ni nada por el estilo, símplemente expongo mi modo de ver las cosas, que puede no tener nada que ver con el tuyo, ni con el de nadie más: siento que mis afirmaciones suenen tan contundentes, pero FEATURES="test" como digo, y el conocido fallo en el make test de glibc nada menos, me han hecho tener este punto de vista que, sencillamente, es el mío.

Si alguien no lo entiende, que sencillamente añada "test" a sus FEATURES, quizá con el tiempo tenga las ideas tan claras como yo.

----------

## Ferdy

FEATURES="test" no está pensado para funcionar en TODOS los paquetes porque no existe una política que así lo defina. Así que si, YosWinK como desarrollador sabe muy bien de lo que habla  :Smile:  (más que nada porque hemos intentado que hubiera una política FIRME acerca de FEATURES="test"). Como quien dice, 'no puedes enseñarle a tu padre a hacer hijos'  :Smile: 

Y si entiendes por qué fallan algunos tests entonces no estarías tan asustado. Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo al código del 'sandbox' antes y juzgues después.

- ferdy

----------

## Cyberstudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disculpenme por seguir hablando en un tema declarado como cerrado, pero tengo una duda...
> 
> Actualmente tengo una mobility radeon 9000 en mi thinkpad y uso el xorg estable (Creo que es 6.8.2 o algo asi) con los drivers open source y aceleracion 3d., segun veo se habla mucho de xorg 7.1 y eso, por lo cual me pregunto: Es seguro desenmascarar el xorg? realmente no se que tan verde este todabia, el que tengo ahora no me da problemas, salvo que me gustaria instalar un reloj cairo que vi en gnome-look y me dice que necesito un xorg mas moderno que este que tengo.
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *YosWinK wrote:*   Por favor, reflexiona sobre tu opinión del tratamiento de bugs en testing y sobre todo, si tienes dudas, puedes preguntarme cuando quieras, pero no sentencies sobre cosas que son, al menos, discutibles. 
> 
> No me saco las cosas de la manga, veo que no usas Gnome y que no desenmascaraste la versión 2.14: se advertía bien claro: no envíes ningún tipo de bug-report si encuentras fallos.

 

No creo que te saques las cosas de la manga, la verdad, por eso me extrañan este tipo de afirmaciones, desmesuradas en mi opinión. Me extraña mucho que alguien en Gentoo saque un paquete de masked y diga que no se envíe ningun tipo de bug report. Desde luego no es la conducta habitual. He mirado, por curiosidad, el caso en cuestión (gnome 2.14) y he encontrado la nota de gwn donde se anuncia su paso a testing:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GNOME 2.14 salió de package.mask este fin semana. El bug de seguimiento es el bug #119872. Entre las cosas que se destacan en esta versión se incluyen aumentos de desempeño y mejoras a varias aplicaciones y rutinas, el detalle está en el sitio web de Gnome. Si tienes algún problema al actualizar, por favor busca en el Bugzilla o entra al canal #gentoo-desktop en irc.freenode.net.
> 
> 

 

Si hechas un vistazo al bug verás que es un tracker que recoge infinidad de bugs respecto al paso de gnome 2.14 a testing, que es el método empleado normalmente. Otra cosa es que decidas usar paquetes hard-masked, estoy bastante seguro que conoces la política sobre ellos.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> YosWinK, entiendo que Gentoo no tiene un equipo probando los programas, como RedHat y que al fin y al cabo son los usuarios finales los que deberán hacer todas las pruebas, entiendo también que seas tan flexible por ese motivo ante la rama testing, pero cuando uno tiene problemas con la rama supuestamente marcada como estable se piensa dos veces si pasar a ~; básicamente porque FEATURES="test" habla por sí solo y tú como desarrollador deberías tenerla y debes saber de lo que estoy hablando, ¿verdad?
> 
> 

 

Conozco bastante bien que sucede con FEATURES="test", creo que ferdy se ha encargado de explicarlo. Deberías conocer las limitaciones sobre esos test (en muchos casos rotos desde upstream) que impone sandbox. 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fin, nunca he tenido Gentoo como única distribución porque me plantea dudas y no estoy sentenciando ni nada por el estilo, símplemente expongo mi modo de ver las cosas, que puede no tener nada que ver con el tuyo, ni con el de nadie más: siento que mis afirmaciones suenen tan contundentes, pero FEATURES="test" como digo, y el conocido fallo en el make test de glibc nada menos, me han hecho tener este punto de vista que, sencillamente, es el mío.
> 
> 

 

Lo único que te pido, por favor, es que tengas en cuenta que el tono empleado muchas veces lleva a la gente a pensar que estás totalmente seguro de lo que dices (como en este caso le había sucedido a lanshor). Me parece perfecta tu opinión sobre Gentoo, no trato de cambiarla (sólo faltaría), pero cuando vayas a dar algún consejo, procura que la información este completa.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Si alguien no lo entiende, que sencillamente añada "test" a sus FEATURES, quizá con el tiempo tenga las ideas tan claras como yo.

 

Claro, siempre y cuando conozca que hace, como funciona y que limitaciones tiene esa característica. 

Un saludo.

----------

## Cyberstudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disculpenme por seguir hablando en un tema declarado como cerrado, pero tengo una duda...
> 
> Actualmente tengo una mobility radeon 9000 en mi thinkpad y uso el xorg estable (Creo que es 6.8.2 o algo asi) con los drivers open source y aceleracion 3d., segun veo se habla mucho de xorg 7.1 y eso, por lo cual me pregunto: Es seguro desenmascarar el xorg? realmente no se que tan verde este todabia, el que tengo ahora no me da problemas, salvo que me gustaria instalar un reloj cairo que vi en gnome-look y me dice que necesito un xorg mas moderno que este que tengo.
> ...

 

Nadie opina??

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Y si entiendes por qué fallan algunos tests entonces no estarías tan asustado. Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo al código del 'sandbox' antes y juzgues después.

 

Sólo dispongo de los man...

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Claro, siempre y cuando conozca que hace, como funciona y que limitaciones tiene esa característica.

 

Estás en el equipo de desarrollo de documentación, me gustaría pedirte que creaseis un documento acerca de esto, sé que no es el lugar, pero no tengo por qué tratar de adivinar lo que hay detrás de un simple "make test" y el fallo de glibc sí que me asusta, ¿para qué nos vamos a engañar?

¿Por qué demonios no hay un documento, ni la más mínima información acerca de  por qué FEATURES="test" según indicais es algo completamente inútil?

Al menos en mi caso, esto es lo que me plantea dudas transcentales y lo que me hace no confiar en Gentoo al 100%.

Otro caso curioso de fallo de FEATURES="test", es que a veces, algunos programas tratan de bajarse archivos de internet para la verificación, y si los intentas instalar sin estar conectado, cagada, falla. Eso está prohibido en los ebuilds ¿no? la asunción de que uno debe estar conectado...

Sois desarrolladores, trabajad en ello: mi petición no puede ser más clara: "tests fiables". La única información de la que dispongo es la que hay disponible y no aclara absolutamente nada al respecto.

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Nadie opina??

 

Yo opino que tu pregunta está completamente fuera de lugar y que deberías crear un nuevo hilo para que alguien se fije en tu pregunta y aporte respuestas u opiniones. Esta es sólo la mía. Como ves mi opinión plantea muchas polémicas incluso a los desarrolladores, mejor ignórala.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Sólo dispongo de los man... 

 

No, sandbox es software libre, ahí tienes el código.

 *Quote:*   

> Estás en el equipo de desarrollo de documentación, me gustaría pedirte que creaseis un documento acerca de esto, sé que no es el lugar, pero no tengo por qué tratar de adivinar lo que hay detrás de un simple "make test" y el fallo de glibc sí que me asusta, ¿para qué nos vamos a engañar? 

 

No es trabajo del GDP, es cosa de QA. (http://devmanual.gentoo.org). ¿No te sorprende que FEATURES="test" no esté activado por defecto?

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Por qué demonios no hay un documento, ni la más mínima información acerca de por qué FEATURES="test" según indicais es algo completamente inútil? 

 

¿Quién dijo que es 'algo completamente inútil'?

 *Quote:*   

> Al menos en mi caso, esto es lo que me plantea dudas transcentales y lo que me hace no confiar en Gentoo al 100%. 

 

¿Haces 'make test' en la glibc de otras distribuciones? Lo digo porque te iba a entrar la risa.

 *Quote:*   

> Sois desarrolladores, trabajad en ello: mi petición no puede ser más clara: "tests fiables". La única información de la que dispongo es la que hay disponible y no aclara absolutamente nada al respecto. 

 

Tu petición me parece perfecta. Para pedir algo hay que CONOCER los detalles del asunto, te he orientado hacia el código de 'sandbox' para que entiendas por qué algunos tests fallan. Los tests fiables son necesarios allí donde tienen sentido y donde mantenerlos y hacerlos funcionar es viable. (una vez más, Use The Source Luke). También aceptamos parches, dicho sea de paso.

- ferdy

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *YosWinK wrote:*   Claro, siempre y cuando conozca que hace, como funciona y que limitaciones tiene esa característica. 
> 
> Estás en el equipo de desarrollo de documentación, me gustaría pedirte que creaseis un documento acerca de esto, sé que no es el lugar, pero no tengo por qué tratar de adivinar lo que hay detrás de un simple "make test" y el fallo de glibc sí que me asusta, ¿para qué nos vamos a engañar?
> 
> ¿Por qué demonios no hay un documento, ni la más mínima información acerca de  por qué FEATURES="test" según indicais es algo completamente inútil?

 

Varias respuestas aquí. 

Empezando por GDP, es el grupo de documentación orientada básicamente al usuario , como bien sabes, la documentación de desarrollo está fuera de nuestro alcance. Puedes enviar una petición a devrel, a QA o incluso mejor, puedes escribir tú un documento basándote en el código de sandbox y en la experiencia de emplear "test" sobre diversos paquetes. 

Como ha indicado ferdy, la opción "test" no está activada por defecto por algo, no es casualidad. ¿Quien ha señalado que sea completamente inútil? No creo haber sido yo. Mi humilde opinión, si hubieras preguntado sobre "test" en lugar de utilizarlo como argumento para criticar, es que actualmente, y a menos que cambie la política, está opción es interesante para la gente que nos dedicamos a probar los paquetes antes de introducirlos en alguna rama y es muy muy útil para detectar fallos.  Tal y como entiendo yo "test" en estos momentos, es una opción para emplear en desarrollo, no está lista para ser usada por los usuarios. Quizá sea esta la razón por la que no encuentras mucha información al respecto.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al menos en mi caso, esto es lo que me plantea dudas transcentales y lo que me hace no confiar en Gentoo al 100%.
> 
> 

 

Perfectamente comprensible pero me surge una duda ¿qué distribución te hace confiar en que supera los test de upstream al 100% en todos sus paquetes y te da la confianza que no te da gentoo? (pura curiosidad)

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otro caso curioso de fallo de FEATURES="test", es que a veces, algunos programas tratan de bajarse archivos de internet para la verificación, y si los intentas instalar sin estar conectado, cagada, falla. Eso está prohibido en los ebuilds ¿no? la asunción de que uno debe estar conectado...
> 
> 

 

Debería estar prohibido sí, es el problema de no tener una política clara sobre FEATURES "test", pero te aseguro que no es sencillo concienciar a la gente que mantiene paquetes sobre el tema (que te diga ferdy) y no es sencillo tampoco adaptar los test de upstream, ya que en muchos de los casos, el tiempo empleado en esto se considera mucho más válido en otros aspectos.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sois desarrolladores, trabajad en ello: mi petición no puede ser más clara: "tests fiables". La única información de la que dispongo es la que hay disponible y no aclara absolutamente nada al respecto.
> 
> 

 

Dos cosas. 

Una pregunta: ¿de verdad alguien piensa que un paquete que llega a la rama estable de Gentoo no ha superado test "fiables"?  Otra cosa es lo que debatimos en este hilo, usar la rama de pruebas. Aquí ya existe más riesgo, todos los que la empleais deberías conocerlo, es la rama que se emplea por la gente que quiere ayudar al desarrollo de la distribución y la detección de errores.

La otra es una llamada a lo que creo siempre ha sido el espíritu de esta distribución. Gentoo es basicamente sus usuarios. Si no hay documentación al respecto y quieres disponer de ella, debemos aprender que el camino de la investigación pasa por ser el más adecuado de todos para la gente que tiene dudas y ganas. Igual que cuando quieres disponer de un ebuild y no existe. Investiga, aprende y crea. Tienes los medios y la ayuda a tu disposicón, esto es lo que yo siento que es Gentoo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Perfectamente comprensible pero me surge una duda ¿qué distribución te hace confiar en que supera los test de upstream al 100% en todos sus paquetes y te da la confianza que no te da gentoo? (pura curiosidad)

 

Red Hat Enterprise Linux, la que se usa en mi empresa, hasta ahora jamás me he arrepentido de que sea "por culpa mía", fué la que sugerí y con ella me quedo, hasta que el GLEP15 no dé no sólo un primer paso, sino cientos de primeros pasos y sea considerado algo maduro y eficaz.

Echad un vistazo a http://sunsite.rediris.es/mirror/redhat-updates/enterprise/4ES/en/os/SRPMS/glibc-2.3.4-2.19.src.rpm

(si es que teneis ganas de aprender de los spec de los rpms, de lo contrario olvidarlo, pero por favor, consultad tanto Ferdy como tú el archivo glibc.spec y echad un vistazo a todos lo que aparece con la palabra TESTING, y básicamente aprended, GLIBC en RED HAT ENTERPRISE LINUX supera todos los tests. Por eso la considero completamente fiable.

----------

## Ferdy

No miraste el código del sandbox, ¿verdad? Se nota que obviaste ese punto cuando lo dije. ¿Por qué?

Los tests de glibc no funcionarán en el sandbox, los RHEL tampoco. La glibc que distribuimos en Gentoo TAMBIEN los pasa, simplemente no funcionarán en el sandbox.

¿Qué no entiendes de eso? Creo que es bastante claro.

Por otro lado ya que intentas dar lecciones, date cuenta de que los tests que pasa la glibc de RHEL en su .spec no tienen nada que ver con los tests que hace FEATURES="test" en Gentoo.

- ferdy

----

Por cierto, el que un software pase su 'test suite' no quiere decir mucho si no se conocen los tests. Y justamente ese es tu caso.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ferdy. sólo te sugiero que midas tus palabras, aunque sé que eres incapaz de ello y no lo conseguirás, pero ahí queda...

----------

## Ferdy

Gracias por la sugerencia. ¿Eso es todo lo que tienes que decir acerca del tema de discusión? ¿Debo asumir que reconoces que tengo razón?

Si hay algo que no entiendes lo mejor es que preguntes, porque puedo ...

... haberme equivocado y haber dicho algún sinsentido (de ahí que no lo entiendas).

... intentar explicartelo.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Por otro lado ya que intentas dar lecciones, date cuenta de que los tests que pasa la glibc de RHEL en su .spec no tienen nada que ver con los tests que hace FEATURES="test" en Gentoo.

 

No intento dar lecciones ni mucho menos, confío en la gente de Red Hat y punto, el que pase esos tests me parece más que suficiente, al menos los pasa, mientras que en Gentoo no pasa varios de ellos y me trae sin cuidado que sea por sandbox o por lo que sea, lo único que sé es que glibc me puede fallar en el momento menos esperado en Gentoo (o no).

Insisto de nuevo, Gentoo como hobby, perfecto, ¿pero en un ambiente de producción? Ni loco, MAJOR version upgrades, y con respecto al GLEP15, ya que veo que te callas como una [censurado por LinuxBlues] no diré nada, sencillamente que Gentoo debe madurar.

No veas mi respuesta como un ataque a vosotros los desarrolladores, lo único que estoy diciendo es que metais caña y logreis una distribución de mucha mayor calidad de la que ya tiene... En fin, intento inculcaros el espíritu de superación que "pareceis" haber perdido. Y no soy el único usuario de Gentoo que piensa de ese modo, ¿ok?

----------

## Ferdy

No, los tests de la glibc de Gentoo no fallan. Simplemente no eres capaz de entender por qué fallan cuando TU los ejecutas. Eso si, te trae sin cuidado porque no sabes de qué hablas... lo cual no es un problema; pero ¡qué atrevida es la ignorancia!

¿GLEP15? El GLEP15 me parece una soberana idiotez. ¿Qué tiene que ver la velocidad con el tocino?

Y no se qué espíritu intentas 'inculcar', pero no haces ningún bien a nadie con actitudes como la que acostumbras a tener cuando se te rebate una de tus 'verdades universales expresada en forma de opinión personal'.

Por otro lado debo aclarar que si cada vez que dices una de estas te la discuto, no es porque seas TU. Es porque no quiero que el resto de los usuarios del foro crea que lo que dices es una realidad, es bueno demostrar que no son más que opiniones de una persona que, a veces, ni siquiera conoce el fondo del asunto sobre el que opina.

Es decir, no te tomes estas cosas como algo personal, no es contra TI, es contra lo que dices.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Embarassed: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Thu Jun 08, 2006 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## artic

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y no se qué espíritu intentas 'inculcar', pero no haces ningún bien a nadie con actitudes como la que acostumbras a tener cuando se te rebate una de tus 'verdades universales expresada en forma de opinión personal'.
> 
> Por otro lado debo aclarar que si cada vez que dices una de estas te la discuto, no es porque seas TU. Es porque no quiero que el resto de los usuarios del foro crea que lo que dices es una realidad, es bueno demostrar que no son más que opiniones de una persona que, a veces, ni siquiera conoce el fondo del asunto sobre el que opina.
> ...

 

Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices , este usuario ya ha tenido mas roces por su soberbia ,piensa que esta siempre en posesion de la verdad y no respeta la opinion de los demas.en mi caso tampoco es nada personal,pero deberia de replantearse su actitud.

Que reine la paz.

Salu2

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya lo creo, por eso todos tus servidores, incluído www.gentoo-es.org siguen utilizando apache 1.3.xx. Eres, aunque no lo sepas, el más fiel seguidor del GLEP15 que conozco.
> 
> 

 

Una última reflexión:

LinuxBlues, por favor, trata de evitar errores que cometiste en el pasado y vuelven a aparecer otra vez. En su momento te di el humilde consejo:

 *YosWink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me permitiré darte un consejo LinuxBlues (aún a riesgo de equivocarme, como siempre): por favor, evita tratar aquello que no conoces (en este caso, el servidor de gentoo-es) cómo un arma para usar en un flame. En esta ocasión no venía para nada a cuento y, como has podido comprobar, es totalmente contraproducente para tus intenciones.
> 
> 

 

Y te vuelve a suceder. Conseguiras que termine creyendo que tienes algún tipo de transtorno. 

¿De verdad piensas que ferdy instala un apache-1.3.xx por qué no sabe como instalar un apache-2 o no sabe cuando le conviene una cosa u otra? Estoy seguro que no es eso lo que crees. Como siempre, cuando no sepas algo, PREGUNTA. 

Te has vuelto a equivocar metiendote (otra vez) con una cosa que desconoces. 

Creo que alguna vez has utilizado y conoces una de mis frases favoritas. Van dos, LinuxBlues, para.

Un saludo.

----------

## Ferdy

Sigues hablando de cosas que no sabes, no has tenido ni el cuidado de LEER el documento que citas para 'atacarme' (aún no veo cómo).

GLEP15: "Gentoo Script Repository"

GLEP19: "Gentoo Stable Portage Tree" (supongo que te referías a este)

Está bien que hagas estas cosas ya que la gente se acordará de lo que te encanta hacer el ridículo e incluso mentir para llevar razón cuando no la llevas.

Ahora cuando termine de reirme veré si quiero contestar a alguno de los "sinsentido" que has escrito.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Efectivamente, era el 19. A veces la memoria juega estas malas pasadas.

Pues no sé de donde te sacas lo de que "mentir para llevar razón cuando no la llevas." Puedo haberme equivocado, no soy perfecto como tú, pero expuse lo que creí que era y mostré un ejemplo, que luego demuestras que no llevaba razón, mejor para todos, y para mí el primero, porque ya no cometeré el error nuevamente.

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Van dos, LinuxBlues, para.

 

Pues ya sabes lo que debes hacer y como.

----------

## Ferdy

Para que quede claro, creo que el GLEP19 es una MUY buena idea. Y creo que algo similar es necesario.

- ferdy

----------

